# Zama primer bulb not filling with fuel



## Cannon51 (May 5, 2021)

My brother brought me this Stihl FS85R trimmer last year and I put a Chinese carb on it. It ran the rest of the year but he couldn't start it this year. He bought a new one and gave it to me. The primer bulb filled on it but it wouldn't run. I had kept the old Zama so I cleaned it out and put it back on. It will run if I shoot some carb cleaner in it but the primer bulb will not fill with gas no mater how long I pump it. Bulb is good. I can get another cheapo carb but I would rather fix the original Zama.
Cannon


----------



## grizz55chev (May 5, 2021)

Cannon51 said:


> My brother brought me this Stihl FS85R trimmer last year and I put a Chinese carb on it. It ran the rest of the year but he couldn't start it this year. He bought a new one and gave it to me. The primer bulb filled on it but it wouldn't run. I had kept the old Zama so I cleaned it out and put it back on. It will run if I shoot some carb cleaner in it but the primer bulb will not fill with gas no mater how long I pump it. Bulb is good. I can get another cheapo carb but I would rather fix the original Zama.
> Cannon
> View attachment 905267


Replacement carbs for this are cheap, but I like to find out what failed. Start by disassembly and inspection. There's a screen inside the carb that gets clogged, then check the in tank filter .The fuel lines can have cracks that will suck air as well.I think the last time I ordered one of these carbs it was like $15 delivered, so it's well worth it either way. That primer bulb does look like it's not long before it fails as well. Good luck


----------



## Cannon51 (May 5, 2021)

Well, after having it running about a hour ago I left it setting on the truck tailgate. I went out a few minutes ago and pumped it 6 or 8 times and it filled up. The trimmer then cranked and ran fine. I don't know if one of the check valves had dried out or what but the Zama is fixed, at least for now.
Cannon


----------

